# TSW mondello wheel repair



## kbgto (May 28, 2013)

One of the rims had a "flat spot" on the edge of the inside lip on my GTO when I purchased it. Coming out of work I had a flat. Turns out right in the center of the flattened edge I now have a small crack witch is leaking air. Does anyone know if this can be repaired? They no longer make this wheel and I would really like to keep them. I really can't afford to replace all the rims right now. I've scoured the internet with no luck. Can't find any in the 18X8 5-120 +40 offset that I need...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can have it aluminum welded. Weldcraft cuts wheels in two and rewelds them back together so a repair isn't of concern


----------



## kbgto (May 28, 2013)

I found an advertisement for someone local that says they do that kind of work.. I'm calling them today to see what they can do for me.. Still would prefer to locate a replacement for my own piece of mind..


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a used set of 4 for only $350 on this forum. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/sale-18-tsw-wheels-cheap-28779/ 

They are around used if you look, but getting yours fixed might be your best and cheapest option.


----------



## kbgto (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help, but those are the wrong wheels and it was posted in 2010......


----------

